# How do you drill antler and how about antlet keychain



## RyanNJ (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a piece of antler that i would like to drill and i am not sure about how to do this.
also is there a way to make a keychain with a tip of antler?


----------



## papaturner (Feb 4, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> i have a piece of antler that i would like to drill and i am not sure about how to do this.
> also is there a way to make a keychain with a tip of antler?



Ryan, I drill antler the same way I drill wood you just have to be a bit more careful when you line it up(especially if the antler is crooked.

As for making a key ring with a tip the answer is absolutely here`s  some I made.


----------



## b367 (Feb 4, 2010)

Perry, where did you get the key chain from  to use with antlers?


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Safe, foolproof way to drill antler. Our own JRC posted this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAEEaF8z2jM

 Use a standard keychain set and only use the top post and ring.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 4, 2010)

do when i assemble the key chain i do not use the tube.


thats a great drilling method. now i wish i had a drill chuck for the lathe. is that a special tailstock?


----------



## bitshird (Feb 4, 2010)

You can also buy the the keychains from woodnwhimsies, pretty good price, depending on the length of the antler ,if just using the tip cut the tube say 1/2 inch long, you can cut the tubing with a tubing cutter and file the inside clean, or with a sharp pocket knife, just roll the tubing back and forth while pressing down on the knife, do it on a smooth board for safety.


----------



## keithlong (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Ryan,
Glad to see that you have joined us here. If you have a harbor freight store nearby, just go there and ask for a 1/2 inch drill chuck, just make sure that you get one that is the same mortise taper as your lathe, they sell them for around 9.00 each.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 4, 2010)

i am not sure the closest harbor freight, i will look online


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a jet lathe MT2 it looks like the drill chuck is MT2 what would the tail stock MT be

would harbor freight item
*[FONT=arial, sans-serif]4486-4VGA and [/FONT]
*

*[FONT=arial, sans-serif]31223-0VGA[/FONT]*

be of any help



I can post a picture of the piece i have if that will help


----------



## keithlong (Feb 4, 2010)

If your headstock is MT2, then your tailstock should be the sameMT2


----------



## JohnU (Feb 5, 2010)

One nice thing about key chains... they are very quick to make.  I do the same as Perry and Ken.  A shallow hole, a partial tube glued in, round the edges on the belt sander and press the end in.  I drilled a small hole in the end of a wood block to use on my pen press so the antler tips dont destroy the plastic stopper on the press.  These are a huge hit with deer hunters.  I give these things away all year long to guys that buy my antler pens.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't made key chains from the antler tips, but I did take them to the belt sander to smooth the cut end, then drill a little hole through the side and put it on a thin leather lanyard... kids loved them... so did the bikers... a couple of summers back at one show, they were the only things I sold in my booth out of my entire stock.  I was getting $3 to $5 for them... depending on the length of the tip.  Something I would have otherwise thrown away.


----------



## Mac (Feb 5, 2010)

I made a mandrel of sorts to make my antler tip keychains. I use a jacobs chuck in the headstock, drill a hole a little deeper than the key ring end ,that is pressed into the antler. I then cut the brass tube in half. Glue into antler tip. Leave the tube sticking out. I found a drill bit in my tool box that would just fit into the brass,I cut it off about 1 3/4'' I use this inside of the tube to keep it from collapsing when jacobs chuck is tightened around it.  Make sure you insert the bit all the way into the brass and antler. I also leave enough space between the chuck and the piece being turned to turn a true 90 so that when peices is pressed together they are true. I then turn down to fit keychain. Then cut off protruding tube and press in keychain. I also make other keychains this way ,basball bats, coke bottles etc.
I get at least $10 for my antler tip keychains, as they are all turned on the lathe.


----------



## Allenk (Feb 5, 2010)

Morse Tapers can vary, headstock to tailstock... it's best to check to make sure which you want/have.
My lathe has a MT2 in the headstock, and a MT3 in the tailstock.


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2010)

Just figured out how to do the picture thing. This is one of my antler tip keychains turned on the lathe.

 This one will go for$12 to $15. Any one interested in seeing my setup for this, just let me know and I will take some pictures.


----------



## dale (Feb 6, 2010)

Where do you get the ends you are using on the antler leftover pieces for key rings?


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2010)

dale said:


> Where do you get the ends you are using on the antler leftover pieces for key rings?


 
I use all I can ,to make pens ,starting at the base and when it gets ify on drilling, I make a keychain ,out of the tip, some are singles ,some have the fork as in my picture.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 7, 2010)

where do you buy the antler?


----------



## JohnU (Feb 7, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> where do you buy the antler?


Check with your local deer processing place or with hunters.  Most of them will have a small rack they dont care about if it means getting a pen in trade.  If you can get a nice average rack it will leave plenty for a few pens and key chains.  Also, check with your local IDOT, County Highway, or Deputy.  They pull dead deer off the road all the time.  You can buy it off of some sites. I know exoticblanks.com carries different species of deer antler, also ebay if you trust the purchase and dont get gouged too bad on shipping. Then again, theres always a chance a member will be willing to trade you on this site.   Good luck


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't bother with the tube for the keychains. Just drill a 1/4 inch hole and glue the keychain piece in the hole.  The tube is the same as for the slims so I save them as spares.


----------



## Mac (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been using mine from a previous life,and found about 10 sets at a new customer's house hanging on a shed (freebe). Check out www.hidandfur.com


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick that's for the tip.
Would epoxy be better than hot glue


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 8, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> Would epoxy be better than hot glue



Much better and if you have the time the normal 24 hour cure stuff is better than the 5 minute.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 8, 2010)

Ryan, It took a while to locate the photo but here`s another item that can be made from antler tips. That`s right earrings.

It may seem a bit strange but I made 3 sets the first go and sold all three sets to the first person to look at them. In all I`ve sold about 10 sets.
Sorry about the bad photo.


----------

